

AirBnb is a rental economy, not a sharing economy - atmosx
http://www.thepressproject.net/article/68073/AirBnb-is-a-rental-economy-not-a-sharing-economy

======
beyondcompute
And quite expensive for that sake. As people seemingly charge travelers much
more than what locals are paying for renting the same level apartments.

~~~
Gys
Exactly the same as hotels ? Te me it seems somehow a standard hotel room
anywhere in the world costs about USD 150-200 per night. Odd, because the
costs of living varies a lot more. So it might be more related to what
visitors are willing pay ?

